# LOTM - July 2019 (Cory)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for July 2019 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken within the last month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

June 2019 Nominations:

1) J_nick - Lawn Journal



2) Cory - Lawn Journal










3) ronjon84790 - Lawn Journal










4) hefegrass - Lawn Journal










5) Topcat - Lawn Journal










6) dtillman5 - Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @J_nick's Riviera Bermuda Renovation - it is now 2 years old and on point. :thumbup:

Lawn Journal


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Cory always has his lawn looking top notch!

Lawn Journal


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the nomination Ware. I can't even finish a mow without the kids dragging their toys out lol HOC .35"


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I nominate @ronjon84790

Lawn Journal


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for the nomination!@ericgautier


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks! @SGrabs33!



ericgautier said:


> I nominate @ronjon84790
> 
> Lawn Journal


That looks awesome!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'll nominate the Zenith Zoysia of @hefegrass. It's :thumbup:



https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=8201


----------



## Crazylawnstrip (Jun 1, 2019)

My nomination is crazylawnstrip

:thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Crazylawnstrip said:


> My nomination is crazylawnstrip
> 
> :thumbup:


Sorry, but you don't have a lawn journal - and that's the same photo you tried to submit last month.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Crazy lawn strip or crazy lawn stripe? Big difference!


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> Crazylawnstrip said:
> 
> 
> > My nomination is crazylawnstrip
> ...


Lol rekt! :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Ware said:


> Crazylawnstrip said:
> 
> 
> > My nomination is crazylawnstrip
> ...


@Ware with the hammer!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Topcat's lawn is looking good! And that Swardman 👌🏼


Here's his journal https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=8457


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I nominate @dtillman5

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7648&start=100


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

thanks for the nomination @TheTurfTamer I don't think my lawn holds up to these nominations but I appreciate it!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Crazy lawn strip or crazy lawn stripe? Big difference!


 :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Time to vote! Good luck to all!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

They all look great! I feel honored to even have been considered, but I am no where near where some of these lawns are in terms of perfection!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

+1


SGrabs33 said:


> @Cory always has his lawn looking top notch!
> 
> Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @Cory!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> Congratulations @Cory!


Thanks!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Well Done! @Cory Now is your time to bask in the glory!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> Well Done! @Cory Now is your time to bask in the glory!


Thanks!


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Congrats @Cory! Long overdue!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> Congrats @Cory! Long overdue!


Thanks! Wasn't sure it was ever gonna happen :lol:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Congrats @Cory !


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Congrats @Cory on achieving the elusive Lawn of the month. It is long overdue for sure.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

congrats @Cory looking good as always.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Cory, I think that yours is the first warm season lawn that I've voted for. It looks absolutely great. Congrats on the win. It is well-deserved.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@ericgautier @FlaDave @JDM83 Thanks y'all!

@social port thanks! That's pretty cool, I appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Congrats @Cory!!! You've earned it man, your yard is killer!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'd stop and stoop down to feel your grass too. And then flip off your camera :lol:


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@Cory congratulations!!! Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@717driver @dtillman5 thanks!

@pennstater2005 that video would definitely be going on YouTube :lol:


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

WInner by a landslide - congrats and well deserved!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

StarRaider said:


> WInner by a landslide - congrats and well deserved!


Thanks!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats @Cory, well deserved! Now what do I get for nominating you :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Congrats Cory, well deserved! Now what do I get for nominating you :lol:


A spot on @J_nick's blacklist. :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Cory, well deserved! Now what do I get for nominating you :lol:
> ...


Never mind, it wasn't me. Asking for a friend :?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Cory, well deserved! Now what do I get for nominating you :lol:
> ...


😂😂


----------

